# Yellow CM?



## veiledexpressions (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's indicative of anything? I'm not ttc, as I had a tubal less than two years ago. I just remember it during my other pregnancies.

I have not had af since the beginning of feb







, after months and months of regularity. I took a test several weeks ago, and it was negative. So, I don't think I could be pregnant, given the circumstances.

However, I've noticed increasing yellow cm over the past few weeks. I checked directly from the cervical area, so it's not mixed with anything. Could it mean there's a problem, or is it normal in all women at some point?

I didn't know where to ask, but this board seems to have the most knowledge about such things









Thanks in advance


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

I get this when I am dehydrated and or approaching a(nother!) yeast showdown! Warm baths with vinegar (half cup or so) and tea tree oil (5-10 drops) 1-2 times a day for 2-3 days usually helps. If it's unusual for you, I would at least call and ask your doc (?)


----------

